# salt water fishing in my TInboat! many PICS



## skimsucka (Feb 19, 2012)

Well everyone its been a long while since I have been on here haven't lost interest just haven't had much time . Got a new 7'6 star medium light rod with a 3k FJ stradic <3, anyhow here's some pics from recent catches and trips I've made in the saltwater zone 























































I also have been shooting go pro footage of (big)catches ill eventually compile and upload to post 
and here's a lake i hit literally right off interstate 95 pulled my little car right off the highway ahah


----------



## 200racing (Feb 19, 2012)

you ever eat snook?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice stuff man - never overlook those little ponds and lakes, they are often hardly fished and there are usually a few big ones in each


----------



## cole.manns (Feb 19, 2012)

200racing said:


> you ever eat snook?



Unless your up in the panhandle there closed. We had a big freeze which killed a ton of them a couple years ago.


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 19, 2012)

cole.manns said:


> 200racing said:
> 
> 
> > you ever eat snook?
> ...



down here the season just opened feb 1st allowed 1 fish a day 28-32 inches !




200racing said:


> you ever eat snook?



haven't yet I'm allergic to shrimp even if i touch it and have never ate seafood all though i live at the beach pretty much but as soon as i catch a slot I'm going to try I hear its very very good my friend manages to catch 2 slots a week some how



Captain Ahab said:


> Nice stuff man - never overlook those little ponds and lakes, they are often hardly fished and there are usually a few big ones in each



always hit those !


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey! Long time no see! 

Glad your still floating around! Great report!

Jim


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 23, 2012)

200racing said:


> you ever eat snook?


“Snook have excellent flavor because they eat crustaceans and other fish … The flesh is dense and firm, delicate and flaky, and has moderate oil content and full-bodied flavor.”

https://chowhound.chow.com/topics/732823


----------



## clamman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Skim!

Man do I ever ENVY you !!! Great photos! 
Nothing like catching Snook....run....fight....JUMP....
and then they take you to the closest barnacle covered piling or mangrove root and ....See Ya !! #-o 

Nice Redfish and good size Trout...you are living large , my friend.....
Enjoy EVERY moment of it . =D>


----------



## shamoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Great post and nice pictures, way to stretch that line sucka =D>


----------



## Galveston340 (Mar 15, 2012)

*.....some excellent pics! *


----------



## jeko1958 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great post...thanks for sharing!


----------

